# Hastings / Bexhill area cycling club



## cyclecurt3 (26 Jul 2010)

Hi

If you live in the Hastings/Bexhill area and would like to join a very active local club for twice weekly chaingangs, club rides, early bird rides as well as some off road. send me an email to cyclecurt3@hotmail.co.uk


----------

